# Please ID this preserved piranha.



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

Please ID this preserved piranha. thanks.


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Pygocentrus Family


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

rchan11 said:


> Pygocentrus Family


yes I know but which one.


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

most likely its not a red belly


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

henry 79 said:


> most likely its not a red belly


Yes not a red belly for sure I can tell.


----------



## Cobra (Sep 25, 2004)

Why would u say that?? To me its either a red or tern. Dont let the color fool you.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

No way to tell what kind of pygo it is. Fake eye, dyed skin....all you can do is guess.


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

it doesnt even look like a real piranha looks fake to me way to round IMO


----------



## BUBBA (Sep 4, 2003)

Pygo


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> "qickshot" Posted Today, 01:35 PM
> it doesnt even look like a real piranha looks fake to me way to round IMO


Then you must have never seen a preserved, dried piranha before of that size.









To determine if the the fish is a Pygocentrus, look inside its mouth on the upper palate behind the top teeth. If there are no small teeth on the palate, then the fish is very likely a Pygocentrus. Serrasalmus species will generally show tiny teeth on the palate (roof of mouth).


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

hastatus said:


> > "qickshot" Posted Today, 01:35 PM
> > it doesnt even look like a real piranha looks fake to me way to round IMO
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Frank,
yes frank I know what you talking about but there are no any teeth in the upper palate,I know for sure that this is a PYGO but would really love to know which one it is,because I got like 4 of these in different sizes but don't know which pygo they are.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

No way to tell just by that preserved specimen. You'd have to know the country it was caught and dried in. For all intents and purposes, its likely P. nattereri since it is the most common throughout S.A. and the easiest to catch on a frequent basis. Not say that it's not cariba or ternetzi or even piraya for that matter. Since most of these dried fish come from Peru, then my best guess is nattereri.


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

hastatus said:


> > "qickshot" Posted Today, 01:35 PM
> > it doesnt even look like a real piranha looks fake to me way to round IMO
> 
> 
> Then you must have never seen a preserved, dried piranha before of that size.


no actualy i havent and im sure there are many members who havent


----------

